# Credit score



## Deepali Mohite (Feb 25, 2016)

I am in India and would like to know what is the minimum required credit score to get qualified for loan.


----------



## andygeorge (May 20, 2016)

india bank


----------



## Deepali Mohite (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi,

Could you elaborate more as I didn't understand?


----------

